# I5 10300h undervolt Asus fx506



## Ptsp86 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi, want to ask for some clarification. I've managed to unlock the bios in order to undervolt this machine, since the cooling solution is garbage. 
I've managed to put it stable with -.125 mv core and -.75mv cache, temps are fine. I've tested with heaven, cpuz, cinebench, xtu. No throttling 0 errors. Although when i use it to play cs go it triggers edp other in all 3 boxes yellow, sometimes red, it goes from 4ghz to 3.6/7. So throttling occurs. Temps around 65, room 22, vrms have aftermarket heatsinks. Somehow i feel this edp trigger is related with energy supply. PL 4 at 0 locked.. should i unlock it? It might be the bios algorithm resisting external command. Thoughts. 

Tks


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 30, 2021)

Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes. This will give me a better idea of what is causing the throttling. Attach a log to your next post. Also post some ThrottleStop screenshots so I can see how you have the program setup.

For EDP OTHER issues, make sure the core and cache IccMax are both set to the maximum value, 255.75. That helps sometimes.

PL4 at 0 should be fine.


----------



## Ptsp86 (Oct 30, 2021)

Im using the exact settings you called on iccmax. It only happens on cs go. Pubg a more demanding game doesn't occur. But i will attach the file. Later on. Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 30, 2021)

Some EDP OTHER throttling issues cannot be solved. Check the log file to see if EDP is showing up in the far right column.


----------



## Ptsp86 (Oct 30, 2021)

Yes it was. I saw the log.

Take a look



unclewebb said:


> Some EDP OTHER throttling issues cannot be solved. Check the log file to see if EDP is showing up in the far right column.


Take a look at the file












unclewebb said:


> Some EDP OTHER throttling issues cannot be solved. Check the log file to see if EDP is showing up in the far right column.


After some cs go and unchecked th lock box in PL4

When i had this with undervolt locked EDP would show up with low supply to the CPU so i had to change it to TURBO, so i guess this has to do with BIOS config when its about power related.. CPU needs more power and the supply only goes to 150w both GPU and CPU which is the power brick


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 30, 2021)

Intel does not publicly document the possible causes of EDP OTHER throttling. I know this can be triggered by the IccMax values and it can also be triggered by the PL4 power limit setting. As for the OTHER part, I have no idea what can cause this type of throttling or how to fix this. Did you also try setting PL4 to the maximum value, 1023?

To the best of my knowledge, it is not directly related to the power rating of your power adapter. On most computers, if a laptop tries to consume more power from a power brick than it can supply, the power brick will simply shut off and your computer will immediately switch to battery power only. To reset the power brick after this safety feature has been tripped, you need to unplug and plug the power brick back in. That usually restores its ability to provide power.

I have never seen a power brick that could send an EDP OTHER notice directly to the CPU. It is possible that if a manufacturer knew they were going to be using a marginal power brick that they decided to force some CPU EDP OTHER throttling scheme on to the CPU to avoid any possible power brick tripping or power brick over heating issues. You are able to operate your CPU at over 30W for a little while before EDP OTHER throttling kicks in and limits you to just over 19W. It makes sense that different games need more or less power so some games will trigger this throttling and some will not. 

If you had your laptop plugged into a Kill-a-Watt meter or similar, you might be able to see how much power you can consume before EDP OTHER throttling begins. Perhaps 20W to 25W is OK but over 30W for more than 10 seconds is bad. Very difficult to know what the exact algorithm is. The laptop manufacturer that created this throttling never documents it or admits to what they have done. They usually get a pat on the back for allowing a manufacturer to ship a less expensive, inadequate power adapter. 

The trigger might also be tied to the GPU. More demanding games that consume more power from the GPU might result in a EDP OTHER warning message. Without knowing more about OTHER, these are just some wild guesses. 

I have seen this problem before with some laptops and I cannot remember anyone ever finding a solution. You will probably just have to live with this limitation. 

Try using ThrottleStop 9.4 and do not check the Clamp option in the Turbo Power Limits section.


----------



## Ptsp86 (Oct 31, 2021)

Ptsp86 said:


> Yes it was. I saw the log.
> 
> Take a look
> 
> ...





unclewebb said:


> Intel does not publicly document the possible causes of EDP OTHER throttling. I know this can be triggered by the IccMax values and it can also be triggered by the PL4 power limit setting. As for the OTHER part, I have no idea what can cause this type of throttling or how to fix this. Did you also try setting PL4 to the maximum value, 1023?
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, it is not directly related to the power rating of your power adapter. On most computers, if a laptop tries to consume more power from a power brick than it can supply, the power brick will simply shut off and your computer will immediately switch to battery power only. To reset the power brick after this safety feature has been tripped, you need to unplug and plug the power brick back in. That usually restores its ability to provide power.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your technical opinion, the edp trigger doesn´t seem to occur with 3.8ghz with this undervolt.. as far as clock goes 4.0ghz seems to require more juice from the vrm, maybe causing overheating, or unbalanced power requirements (edp other) ... this A15 machine has a lot of cooling problems.. it seems some variants have dual heatpipes for the cpu, but this model only has 1 which seems to aftect performance overall.
Changes: 3.8 4 cores, 4.0 2 cores.
PL 4 set to 1023.
Throttlestop ve 9.4
unclamped PL1
The Power Limit Control was disable by default.. is this normal?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 31, 2021)

Ptsp86 said:


> The Power Limit Control was disable by default.. is this normal?


Yes, this is normal. This forces users to make a conscious decision to enable Power Limit Control if that is what they want to do. This avoids complaints that ThrottleStop did something to their CPU but they are not sure what. 

VRM problems will usually be reported in Limit Reasons as VR THERMAL if too hot or VR CURRENT if the voltage regulators are being asked to flow too much current. 

Slowing the CPU down reduces power consumption and current so it make sense that the EDP OTHER messages go away after you do this. It will be difficult to ever find out the exact reason why your laptop does what it does.


----------



## Ptsp86 (Nov 1, 2021)

Well, tested at 3.8ghz, it seems to be the top to this laptop with the Undervolt in place.


----------



## Ptsp86 (Nov 2, 2021)

Update: changed thermal paste once more. Only undervolted, increased cache to -80mv and didn't set any PL options. Seems stable at 4.0 no edp others so far.


----------



## Th3Quarry (Dec 10, 2021)

Hello Ptsp86,
I have the fx506lu 10300h with gtx 1660ti. Machine is burning as you know it and if you make a guide about unlocking bios it will be realy helpful.


----------



## Ptsp86 (Dec 10, 2021)

Th3Quarry said:


> Hello Ptsp86,
> I have the fx506lu 10300h with gtx 1660ti. Machine is burning as you know it and if you make a guide about unlocking bios it will be realy helpful.


I can share the video if you want. I can help if you don't understand. But mainly you need an efi extrator, bios file to check if you have the option to unlock it.


----------



## Th3Quarry (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you man i watched the video and it is ok. I can do it by myself most of it. Only one issue he searched “overclocking lock” did you do the same?


----------



## Ptsp86 (Dec 10, 2021)

Th3Quarry said:


> Thank you man i watched the video and it is ok. I can do it by myself most of it. Only one issue he searched “overclocking lock” did you do the same?


Yes. That's a bios lockup algorithm. Just check if your bios file has it like 0x1.. then you need to execute to 0x0. I'm driving atm but the procedure is the same. Just look for the exact binary designation, by opening the bios file with efi extrator and with the efi reader. Pretty straight forward


----------



## Th3Quarry (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you so much man. You are awesome.


----------

